
Ask HN: Recommended way to develop Android apps in 2018? - ziont
Has there been any changes since Android Studio? Is this the go to IDE?<p>I used Eclipse back in 2012 but haven&#x27;t touched Android development since. I have vague memories of Android Activity Lifecycle so I just finished watching a video on that.<p>edit: Just discovered Kotlin....wow I can&#x27;t go back to Java after this!
======
plahteenlahti
Flutter is worth looking into, and is currently being pushed quite a lot by
Google as well. Key benefit over Android development with Kotlin or Java is
the possibility using the same codebase for both iOS and android apps.

I’ve tried Flutter a little and personally still favour React native over it,
mostly because of my web design and development background. However a lot of
my colleagues and friends are leaning heavily towards Flutter in their
projects because of its better developer experience.

[https://flutter.io](https://flutter.io)

~~~
ziont
WOW! I'm gonna give Flutter a try.

------
ankyth27
React Native. It's great to go for simple to medium complexity apps. Flutter
could be another closer choice because it appears to be more Dev friendly and
android's ownership of Google. React will help you share large amount of code
and concepts within web, iOS and android.

------
NicoJuicy
Also, flutter

